# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1907 Anzani V-Twin Pacer motorcycle - photo

## Altair

1907 Anzani V-Twin Pacer motorcycle.




Previously:

1924 Ner-A-Car motorcycle - photo
1900 Thomas Auto-Bi motorcycle - photo
1903 Harley-Davidson serial number one motorcycle - photo
1920 Majestic motorcycle - photo
Vintage Drag Waye drag motorcycle - photo

----------

